# Anyone here ever try these out?



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

http://fatalflasherdecoys.com/

I have tried the spinning wing decoys but first time I have seen these.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Stupidly simple! Yet I think they would actually help for very little money.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like they might be worth a try. One concern I have is the order page on their website does not appear to be a secure site (http: vs https Has anybody dealt with them before?


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good to me. Just have to have wind.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

it doesnt say how much shipping is either..


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Shipping on the mallard pak (?) showed up as $5. Total would have been just under $20. If you put something into your shopping cart and then proceed to the checkout, you can see what the shipping will be before you need to put in any credit card information. I would have pulled the trigger on placing an order with them had it not been for the lack of secure website.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

They are for sale on ebay too so you can use paypal. $19.99 shipped.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I like it. a couple times this year i was looking at my decoys wondering if they made such a thing.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a 25% cash back code dealio for anything "buy it now" on ebay up to 200 dollars back each transaction. so I just picked up a set of these off ebay for 15 shipped. so I'll let all you know how they work, but they look good. 


Ps- let me know if you want the code on the Ebay thing. If enough people want it, I'll start a new thread with directions on how to get it.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Ps- let me know if you want the code on the Ebay thing. If enough people want it, I'll start a new thread with directions on how to get it.


I am interested!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Gee posted the instructions in "Everything Else" .

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11352

It works great, I tried it out yesterday and got my email from Microsoft today saying I had earned cash back.

Bugbuilder


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Wing Wavers. Is that still what they call them? 
It was something that was introduced way back several years ago for goose dekes.

Tough to know if its/or was a gimmick or yet another way to put motion in your spread but they look pretty good on the video.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I lied, maybe they were called flapperz or deceptors or something like that. They've been around since 1986 or so I believe.
Like I said, another way to create motion for your spread.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Thought I would bump this up and give an update on these. Got a chance to use them last friday.

These are total crap. A complete waste of money. They may last one time out if that. All they are are wings cut out of very thin plastic. When you slip them over your decoy head they get all stretched out and just slide off to the side into the water. When they do this one wing stays up in the wind and one down which looks ridiculous.

Save your money these are a waste!


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for your update. That is too bad, that video they had sure looked good. I thought it might be too good to be true being that the cost seemed to be so reasonable. Sorry you got burned.


----------



## waterproof (Oct 10, 2007)

Freepunk is right, these are CRAP! I too got sucked into these because the video looked pretty darn good. Seemed like a great idea but in reality nothing but very thin, very cheap pieces of plastic. I tried them on Saturday and I laughed so hard at myself for falling for this. I even think the lab was laughing at me too. 

Freepunk, I am thinking of trying to put a heat gun to the stretched out part that goes around the neck and see if that helps. I will report back later this week. :evil:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

sorry you guys got the shaft on them. I refrained from buying them cause I was worried they would just freeze or stick to the decoy when the water splashed on them. Sorry I didnt mention that earlier if it could have helped you out.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I picked some up about 10 days ago and I had the exact same experience as you guys. I was VERY disappointed. I had high hopes for them when I saw the video. the collars did stretch out while putting them on, and I actually ripped one putting it on. but the rest of them seemed to tighten back up nicely around the neck after a day or two. I'm thinking if putting some double sided tape behind the head to hold the wings in place a little better. but that wont fix the problem of them catching a gust of breeze and flipping the white side of the wing completely over until you go out and turn it back over.. -)O(- save your money guys!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Back in High School 1980....."Gee, That long ago"? We would take plastic and paint it brown. We would lay this over the backs of our Goose decoys and that seemed to work good. Kinda the same thing here, just a LOT nicer print.


----------

